# Looking for a 3x3 Mod



## will6680 (Sep 4, 2010)

I really need a good 3x3 mod. I have a lubed Rubik's Storebought and its locky sometimes. Should i sand edges?


----------



## xdaragon (Sep 4, 2010)

Try sanding the corners first if it doesn't help then try the edges


----------



## cyoubx (Sep 4, 2010)

The Pestvic mod is pretty renowned, but I personally have never had luck with it.

You should sand the edges and corners, but make sure not to overdo it. Your cube might start popping if you shave off too much plastic. 
Just an FYI, some storeboughts are naturally worse/better than others.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Sep 4, 2010)

Google.
Try using a better title. It's getting slightly irritating seeing titles such as this then clicking on it and seeing that the OP doesn't know a mod. Just wants help finding a good one.


----------



## Owen (Sep 4, 2010)

Here's a mod I invented myself

Put some liquid soap on in the cube, and wait a few weeks. Try not to use the cube. When you look in there, it should have cracked the center pieces. Just take out the chipped out pieces, and the cube should be super loose and awesome!


----------



## will6680 (Sep 4, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Google.
> Try using a better title. It's getting slightly irritating seeing titles such as this then clicking on it and seeing that the OP doesn't know a mod. Just wants help finding a good one.



Thanks, that helped me so much. GENERAL CUBING >> HARDWARE AREA. This is where you can talk and ask about HARDWARE. 

:fp


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 4, 2010)

will6680 said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Google.
> ...



Unfortunately, 3x3 mods are something you can easily find on google. Sure you can discuss hardware, but a little searching before posting always helps.


----------



## will6680 (Sep 4, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> will6680 said:
> 
> 
> > iasimp1997 said:
> ...




Okay thanks. At least you were nice about it.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Sep 4, 2010)

will6680 said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > will6680 said:
> ...



Don't get mad at Ian for no reason. You could have put a question mark after the title, or say in the title "I need a good 3x3 mod"


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 4, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> will6680 said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



or even better, just ask in the one answer question thread


----------



## will6680 (Sep 4, 2010)

Ah sorry didnt know about that. Im new here.


----------



## cubedude7 (Sep 4, 2010)

You should order a DIY. Those are much smoother cubes than a Rubik's storebought.


----------



## cyoubx (Sep 4, 2010)

cubedude7 said:


> You should order a DIY. Those are much smoother cubes than a Rubik's storebought.



They're actually cheaper, too (most of 'em)


----------



## iasimp1997 (Sep 5, 2010)

will6680 said:


> Ah sorry didnt know about that. Im new here.



lern2lurk.


----------



## BluePi1313 (Sep 5, 2010)

try putting beach sand in it. or just regular sand. it helped me a LOT. if that doesn't work, set the tensions, and if you can't, then do your mod, if that doesn't work, then order the Lubix lube, if your that desperate. Just remember, the rubik's brand is a Type C. you can turn it into a different cube, type F-II, A-5 or something.


----------



## raodkill (Sep 5, 2010)

salt / sugar can replace the sand. btw and its easeir to wash out. ;] hot water ftw.


----------



## Edward (Sep 5, 2010)

raodkill said:


> salt / sugar can replace the sand. btw and its easeir to wash out. ;] hot water ftw.



That's what you say, but that crap doesn't work at all ;-;.


----------



## raodkill (Sep 5, 2010)

rly? =\ it gives me just like a lesser effect of hte sand.


----------



## Edward (Sep 5, 2010)

raodkill said:


> rly? =\ it gives me just like a lesser effect of hte sand.



For me it was just a waste of time, did nothing but make me have to clean my cube out... I was better off hand-sanding.


----------



## Green (Sep 6, 2010)

I did the waffle type A, edge mod and rounded the corners, haiyan memory corner mod to the extreme, maru lube, . I did so much modding to my rubiks, it can cut almost 45 degrees


----------



## asportking (Sep 8, 2010)

xdaragon said:


> Try sanding the corners first if it doesn't help then try the edges



I've always been confused when someone says "sand the corners". What part of it do you sand? Do you sand the sides of it, or do you sand those weird shaped pieces sticking out or it?


----------



## David Weisiger (Sep 8, 2010)

BluePi1313 said:


> then order the Lubix lube


Lubix lube is very pricey (and give's you VERY little), and in many people's opinion, still not better than the main stuff (CRC, Maru lube, etc.). If you like it, fine, everyone has their own unique opinion, I just didn't want to get him in the wrong track, being a new cuber.

David Weisiger


----------

